# Red wine and White water Rafting



## Pancanbob (Aug 2, 2011)

Red wine and White water Rafting trip on the American River.

Adventure Connection        http://www.raftcalifornia.com/

Sorry about the plugâ€¦ but they were very nice and accommodating. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Drove there Wednesday in the RV, about 130 miles, from San Francisco, and made dinner in the RV Wednesday night, and did a little swimming the river.

The air temp. was 90 + Degrees, water was about 50 Degrees with low humidity, clear skies.    

I was parked between where everyone pitched their tents, and where the bathrooms and showers were.
The tent sites are close to the river, and bathrooms and showers were about a 150 yards up the hill...  
I had Awning out, lounge chair with a small table and a cold drink in hand and a radio playing.
Everyone had to walk by where I was parked ......  and they were jealous!!! :clown:  :clown:  :clown:    

They feed me all 3 days (Thurs./Fri./Sat.), and there was no charge for parking the RV for 5 days!    

Went wine tasting Thursday morning & afternoon :bleh:  :bleh:   
White water rafting Friday

Talked to the Guide and said that I was there and didn't have to go back to work till Monday.. and asked if there were any cancelations?  :question:  :question: 

He said he would get back to me, so... after a little while he said that I could go on and all day trip Saturday.. and it was great... several class 4 and two class 5 rapids, and lots of class 2 & 3s.
I couldn't take pictures of the rapids......... I was busy paddling.       

There was one class 6 Rapid, the Guide took the boat over it by himself, said it was too dangers for us to go with him...
so we walked around it ....  :dead:  :dead: 

So I did the Middle and South forks of the American River over the weekend, had a great time.
Returned to San Francisco Sunday evening, stopped at the ELKs club in Vallejo, and emptied black and gray water tanks, and fill up the fresh water tank, and also filled up the gas tank, so the RV is all set to go on the next trip!!!  :bleh:    :laugh:    :clown: 
Take care
Pancanbob


----------



## try2findus (Aug 3, 2011)

Re: Red wine and White water Rafting

WOW!!  Sounds like an amazing time.  Thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 8, 2011)

Re: Red wine and White water Rafting

sounded like a great time


----------

